# Short eared owls



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Out coyote hunting this evening and watched two short eared owls for about an hour hunting over a overgrown field. There was a few pheasants in the field which one of the owls dispatched in short order. Been bird watching for 30 years and never had a seen a short eared before let alone two of them then a bonus pheasant kill. Never even called for coyotes just watched the owls. Very cool to see.


----------



## Brown duck (Dec 16, 2005)

Indeed! Anytime you see an owl as a birder, it's a treat, let alone a short-eared. Had one flying over the grasslands right behind me before shooting time during duck season this past fall.


----------



## Mudfoot (Nov 28, 2006)

I had 2 short eared's dive bomb my duck decoys early one morning on the Shiawassee River a few years back. I was hiding in the cattails and got quite a show as one hit the back of a deke and when he couldn't get a good grip, realized something was wrong. Man, that was the only 2nd time in all my birding days I've seen shorties.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

You are so lucky! 
I habe been a pretty avid birder for more of my life than not and I have never seen one.


----------



## Ray Duve (Jun 26, 2004)

Have seen them two more times since. Did get some very nice pics if I can figure out how to post them I will.


----------



## localyahoo (May 28, 2009)

I was hunting this past december in huron county and got to watch one for 15 min or so. I tried finding out what kind of owl I had seen, and this was it. A very cool bird, and from what you guys are saying about the rarity of seeing one I know even more blessed.


----------

